# MTD yard machine went from fast to slow to stopped



## ifitrocks (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello folks,
I have done a lot of research on my problem but haven't found a clear answer. I have an MTD yard machine model # 13AN771G731. 

My mower kept getting slower and slower to the point I had to hump it up hills. After taking it to get fixed and it wasn't fixed. Trans belt, drive belt, battery and starter replaced it still doesn't run. I was told the transaxle is bad but i'm not so sure. The mower isn't easy to push in any gear even neutral. It does seem to go into gear though. I jacked the ass end up on the mower and the wheels will turn when i put it into gear but they are very slow. It won't move with the tires on the ground. Also when the mower went out I had to leave it at the highest speed 6-7 because the other speeds wouldn't move at all or barley crawl. when the mower is off and you spin one wheel the other wheel spins the opposite direction (normal right?). 

Question: How would I know this was a bad transaxle or belt problems (wrong belts maybe?)

I'm not all savy on mower jargen so I'm going to need this broke down for me.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as if the sliding sheave pulley isn't working properly. This sliding pulley sheave determines the speed,and torque of the tractor. check the springs on it,and on the idler pulley. Also, make sure the center sheave on it is sliding properly.
It could ,very well be due to wrong belts. MTD uses a certain type/size ,on their machines,and if someone uses a different belt than OEM,it may cause problems,since it won't match for length/face angle,etc.

This may help. The sliding sheave is #63.
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=mtd&mn=13AN771G731+(2005)&dn=07308000005


----------

